# Anyone Bred Celestial Pearl Danios/Galaxy Rasboras



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Basically looking for someone to give me requirements that they need and how to sex them. Thanks a lot in advance if anyone knows just PM me


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i know for sure a member on here has, because I recall trying to buy some from him. hopefully he sees this and chimes in (i would tag him if i knew his user, sorry about that)


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's a forum:
The Celestial Pearl Danio Forum - Index page


----------

